# New eldar experimental rules.



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

The new eldar are up for order on forgeworld and here is a link to there rules

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/w/wraithseer.pdf

the corsairs rules are not up.

Edit: hes a HQ!!!!! you can have a complete wraith army!

Edit2: you need another hq.....


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

aboytervigon said:


> The new eldar are up for order on forgeworld and here is a link to there rules
> 
> http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/w/wraithseer.pdf
> 
> ...


Sadly it said that he does not count as your one minimum HQ


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I noticed that a second after i posted it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I was a bit sad by him not counting either seeing he stops wraithsight.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

We got the rules up yesterday, but they hid the pre-order from me. (I knew I saw it!) The one thing that bugs me is he's still wounding the damn Tomb Stalker on a 6, not to mention he's going to have issues IDing people with his S not counting in CC.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's not a poisoned weapon, it just wounds on a 2+. And his Strength does count, you just roll to wound on a 2+.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Ah, I just figured it wouldn't since they issued it a wounding value. This would be the first really ID capable model with a fixed to wound that I've seen then. Still will have trouble with that darn robo-centipede since its still a fixed to wound value. (Only an issue due to a personal vendetta)


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

That's brilliant. I've always wanted an HQ wraithlord.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Wraithlord + Avatar? i feel dirty to a point of laughing. This is one sexy model i will soon be adding


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Psychic powers are a bit...meh, the 6 not to die one is the only real standout 

I like the invuln. save (about freaking time) and the cover save altering mechanic, although i do wish he could confer the same mechanic to a wraithguard squad or something

and a walking D-cannon is nice, but so hideously expensive i actually felt like crying...


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok, for the points, that thing is 10 times better than Tyranid MC's.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Ok, for the points, that thing is 10 times better than Tyranid MC's.


GW Hates Nids.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

KingOfCheese said:


> Ok, for the points, that thing is 10 times better than Tyranid MC's.


Yup, MC+Inv=sweet. 

Old Tyrants could take Warp Field for Inv save and the old FW Trygon rules had a 6+ Inv if he didn't shoot. SO why do our Inv saves get taken and given to silly Wraithseers and Dreadknights 

Tyrants, Tervigons and Trygons should all have an option for a 5+ Inv save.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

sir_m1ke said:


> I like the invuln. save (about freaking time) and the cover save altering mechanic, although i do wish he could confer the same mechanic to a wraithguard squad or something


The cover save altering mechanic is conferred to all wraithlords/wraithguard withing 12"

I play-tested a list with a wraith seer on Saturday 04/16 and it went pretty well. The only time I used deliverance was when I lost a single wraithguard. I rolled a 6 and saved the points of that model. I like the fact that he can practically give you models/a wound back after you are "Killed" and you will not be "removed from play" :victory:


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

You have to cast Deliverance on a unit before the model dies. That's downer number two. I hate that power because of how unreliable it is. I would rather spend my powers making Wraithlords Fleet or trying to make the enemy break with some reliability rather than casting a power that has an 83% failure rate. And that's IF the opponent doesn't think "wait, someone in that squad can get back up. So I should kill these instead."


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Styro-J said:


> And that's IF the opponent doesn't think "wait, someone in that squad can get back up. So I should kill these instead."


But then you've gone from a 17% chance of saving a model to 100% because your opponent isn't even shooting at them.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

True enough, but you may have also lost just as many models from an equally important squad without the save. 

Should it be cast on the Wraithguard squad holding an objective one the last turn? Yes, just in case. Should you use it on the Wraithseer when it is down to one wound but has the option to make a squad run off the board? Probably not.

It has a use, but the sheer unreliability of it is a major drawback. If it was "Roll a D6 for every model that dies" instead of rolling 1d6 for all of them then I would see more use for this power's last turn objective grabbing. Also, I wonder when the d6 is rolled. Is it at the end of the enemy's turn, or as soon as the model would die. If it is as soon as the model would die then the beneficiary could have to roll more than once. Which is better for squads, be less so for MC's.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

:shok:
I just reread the deliverance rule. I didn't realize it was one roll for an entire squad. That really makes it an all or nothing deal. Thats kinds... crap imo


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Desolatemm said:


> :shok:
> I just reread the deliverance rule. I didn't realize it was one roll for an entire squad. That really makes it an all or nothing deal. Thats kinds... crap imo


Well fortune it up?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

It ain't a save It cant be rerolled by fortune.


----------



## HeadlessScarecrow (Apr 20, 2010)

Why complain about the crappy psychic powers? He has a 5++ with 4 wounds at T8 for only 185 points base. AWESOME! I wish I had that with any MC in nids. Hell, I would curb stomp a baby seal for T8 on any MC, not to mention the invulnerable.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Because otherwise he's perfect! I love the fact that we have a still cheap, awesome MC with an invul. and 4 wounds. (I'm spoiled on T8 already though) I think it is awesome that he can take a D-Cannon, too. These things amount to a scary, scary monster. 

But to be difficult, if he didn't have the silly "wound on a 2+ rule" (make it like a Wraith-Dire Sword instead, he's going to wound on a 2+ anyway) and maybe a slight tweak on the Psy Powers he would be awesome. Better powers, made optional and raise their cost. Fair trade.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

What's the big problem "one roll for the whole squad?". It only sucks if your opponent can wipe out a large number of your high T in with a single unit, which can be wasted 17% of the time, which is awesome. Otherwise each separate unit they shoot with will give you a separate roll anyway. 

Besides, the other powers are pretty average. Morale tests are easy to pass/ignore effects of anyways.
Nids have Synapse, Marines (So Codicies: SM, SW, DA, BA, BT, GK) auto-rally, cult troops/Deamon Princes/Obliterators are fearless and a bunch of other units can take IoGC, Orks have the mob rule, Necrons are Ld10 army wide, Tau are in trouble anyways if any of there good units start your turn within 18" of you, Eldar can be lead by the Avatar, Dark Eldar can potentially get fearless from PFP, or charge you if they end up within 18", Witch Hunters have Unmodifiable Ld10 and Inquisitors with leadership auto-pass. Then add in all sorts of transports which mean you can't target units inside. Sure, opportune moments may arise, but I'd rather recycle expensive models.

And in the majority of cases, you're better off firing guns than fleeting with Wraith units. Although the option is nice.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

wow, an Eldar Zilla list is forming...
-HQ-
Avatar
Wraithseer
-Troops-
10 Wraithguard
10 Wraithguard
-Heavy-
Wraithlord
Wraithlord

Perhaps Elite choices of 5 wraithguard and a spirit seer in a wave serpent.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

:laugh: yeah, rise of the Wraithzilla list!

In a 2000pt game you can field
Avatar
Wraithseer w/Dcannon
10 Wraithguard w/warlock and conceal
10 Wraithguard w/warlock and conceal
5 Wraithguard w/warlock and destructor
Waveserpent w/Missile Launcher
3 Wraithlord w/Brightlance and Missile Launcher

40 Models with a at least T6

Personally i think Eldrad makes the list much scarier!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I want the damn bok to come out now! I hate using experimental rules. My opponents whine about it!


----------



## Martini Henrie (Mar 18, 2011)

Ah, good. At least it is not just me thinking that an Iyanden style list is now going to be so much easier to make :drinks:

All I have to do now is get my pinkies on a buttload of wraithguard, as I have 3 old skool metal WLords ready for paint :grin:


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Already ran one:

Avatar
Wraithseer with D Cannon 
2 squads of Conceal Wraithguard Troops
Unit of Pathfinders
3 Wraithlords with BL and Sword

Turn 2 Doom of Malantai took out 2 Wraithlords and the Wraithseer. Talk about bad rolls. The rest doesn't hold up too well without Fortune, especially in CC. I'd say a Farseer instead of the Avatar will be important. Though, the Avatar did wreck some havoc and the last 'Lord 1v1'd a Trygon. 

I will have to try it against a MEQ list and see how it runs.


----------

